# RainChamber Pics...WARNING VERY PIC HEAVY!!! (Phyllomedusa Bicolor Breeding Project)



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Right here we go then... I will mention that i havent fitted the rain system yet, im going to let the frogs settle in abit longer then i will fit the rain system. Sorry for all the pics, i just couldnt help putting them up. Plus i know how much you guys love pics, so please enjoy.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

The UV lights are located just to the right of the heat lamps.....The UV lights are fantastic, thanks to John.
The UV aims to the right side of the greenhouse, i try to keep one side abit more dark and chilled out. I have notived the frogs like to use the leafs to stay away from the UV after they have soaked up what they need, so i guess the large leaves really came in handy.
2 females have males on their backs so fingers crossed, guys and girls:2thumb:

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good!!!

seems loads of keepers are using these small greenhouses and growtents now, its a great idea!!!

good luck

John


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

bloody hell, they lay in nests now :gasp:

how do u feed in this without crickets all over the house ?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> 2 females have males on their backs so fingers crossed, guys and girls:2thumb:


how many specimens do you have in there? Did you cycle them, if so, how? Did the females already ovulate?

BTW, where is an article (anywhere), which descripes how and where they deposit their eggs. I found it as download a while ago.

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I think what Tom has showed us here is that you don't have to spend an absolute bomb on re-creating such a lush and spacious 'indoor-habitat'. Just imagine how much a fully loaded glass viv would cost with the same dimensions - not to mention the weight and practicality of it all.

You've certainly gone about it the right way as bicolors in captivity have some major health factors. The first being stress due to lack of environmental space / territories and second, nose rubbing and legions (the plastic poly should' eradicate this). 

It's first time I've seen the new ones mate and they look cracking, hats off to you and Ruud (and Richie). May have to take a drive up mate when you have some more action. Would love to take some shots of this all (without disturbing the colony!!).

As said before mate, did you line the base with Twin-Wall 10mm? Hows the sprinkler system doing? and what lighting you got in there?

Superb and well done! Just love my Phyllos!!!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good Tom really wish you luck on this buddy, we really need some captive bred ones in the trade in the UK.

I ordered some sauvagi from America and they sent me 2 bicolor both males as expected if your interested in anymore, ill be advertising them later.

Richie


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Looking good!!!
> 
> seems loads of keepers are using these small greenhouses and growtents now, its a great idea!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks John, the UV look great during the day, these pictures really dont do it any justice....


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

jamesfox said:


> [URL="http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa372/Bethany_Abbott/DSC02838_zps38ec4205.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> bloody hell, they lay in nests now :gasp:
> 
> how do u feed in this without crickets all over the house ?


The greenhouse is sat within a water proof base, and the plastic is taped down from the inside and out, just with basic water proof duck date pretty much. As for the front door, i just use a large towel to cover the small space underneath to prevent crickets from getting out. They have no need to go anyway, its like paradise in their for them:lol2:

Thanks


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

earthtiger said:


> how many specimens do you have in there? Did you cycle them, if so, how? Did the females already ovulate?
> 
> BTW, where is an article (anywhere), which descripes how and where they deposit their eggs. I found it as download a while ago.
> 
> ...


All the frogs have been kept in a dry state now for over 6 weeks. It is time now to test whether or not they will breed. No the females havent ovulated yet, but iv heard it can happen overnight.
I have 10 Bicolor 7 males-3-Females.
I have lots of articles and write ups on the breeding of this frog.
http://www.phyllomedusa.esalq.usp.br/articles/volume9/number1/916367.pdf


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I think what Tom has showed us here is that you don't have to spend an absolute bomb on re-creating such a lush and spacious 'indoor-habitat'. Just imagine how much a fully loaded glass viv would cost with the same dimensions - not to mention the weight and practicality of it all.
> 
> You've certainly gone about it the right way as bicolors in captivity have some major health factors. The first being stress due to lack of environmental space / territories and second, nose rubbing and legions (the plastic poly should' eradicate this).
> 
> ...


Your welcome to come up and take some pictures, that would be really cool.
Not 100% sure if it was 10mm, because i had a joiner make the base...Either way its waterproof ill tell you that hahaha


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Looks good Tom really wish you luck on this buddy, we really need some captive bred ones in the trade in the UK.
> 
> I ordered some sauvagi from America and they sent me 2 bicolor both males as expected if your interested in anymore, ill be advertising them later.
> 
> Richie


Hi Richie.....Shame about the Sauvagi mate. To be honest im fine with the males i got. But im sure your 2 will go super fast!

Hope everything is well mate. Im hoping the female bought from you will spawn, as she is such a fatty, and in awesome condition.

Thanks


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

nothing stopping u putting horned frogs in the bottom pond for breeding


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

jamesfox said:


> nothing stopping u putting horned frogs in the bottom pond for breeding


Or even those African Goliath Frogs:whistling2:......JOKING! :lol2:
Not really into Horned frogs, they have stunning patterns though.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

thought you had 3 or 4 of them ?


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome.. I'll be following this thread.. Good luck 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

calibre said:


> Awesome.. I'll be following this thread.. Good luck
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


Thank you very much


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

A plastic GH who would of thought what a mad idea...'erm I love it:notworthy:

Gotta say just the best of luck,you deserve to win this one, for the effort put in.Oh and thanks for all the pics
Seriously good bit of graft

Stu


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

I may do something like this when I get some phibs. I have been toying around with the idea of having reed frogs. I could in theory make a reed set up. 

Brilliant work.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> A plastic GH who would of thought what a mad idea...'erm I love it:notworthy:
> 
> Gotta say just the best of luck,you deserve to win this one, for the effort put in.Oh and thanks for all the pics
> Seriously good bit of graft
> ...


I will keep you all informed on how the breeding goes. Like i said i still have to fit the rain system, then its just a matter of fingers crossed.
Really glad you like it:2thumb:.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Patto96 said:


> I may do something like this when I get some phibs. I have been toying around with the idea of having reed frogs. I could in theory make a reed set up.
> 
> Brilliant work.


This was actually pretty cheap to be honest. I bought the greenhouse for £30, i already had all the heat lights, i paid for UV, and the pump.
The plants cost the most, but were well worth it. The pond in the bottom was £40. I had the base made for free!

Really straight forward project really, i just hope when i set the rain off that at least 1 female decides to spawn. There is more than enough room for them all in their......The pictures really dont do it any justice.

I can understand why not many people have wanted to breed these guys, because they do take up alot of room, and can be expensive to feed.
I go through 1000 crickets a month just on these frogs alone.

Thank you, glad you like it: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> I will keep you all informed on how the breeding goes. Like i said i still have to fit the rain system, then its just a matter of fingers crossed.
> Really glad you like it:2thumb:.


You've really put the work in, and it shows. I remember when you were first talking about greenhouses, and we all assumed that you meant outside- this is much more do-able. Good job! :2thumb:


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Is this the chap that was after a pump for the rain chamber ??


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> You've really put the work in, and it shows. I remember when you were first talking about greenhouses, and we all assumed that you meant outside- this is much more do-able. Good job! :2thumb:


I cant begin to tell you how well they are doing in there, there colours have become super bright since i bought the Arcadia UV tubes.
I think its important to keep these guys in a large enviroment, realistically they should stay in the wild, but i really wanted to be the first to raise captive bred P.Bicolor in the UK. Iv lost a fair few of these Bicolor from poor shipment quality, and it upset me to see such nice looking frogs in dreadful condition. Thats when i decided it was time to breed them, and bring healthy specimens to people interested in keeping these giants.

Thanks again Ron:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Is this the chap that was after a pump for the rain chamber ??


:lol2: Yes thats me (Tom).
I took your advice and got that pump and will start fitting everything together after the weekend.

Thanks


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I understand why now lol, that should do the job!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

terryTHEfrog said:


> I think I understand why now lol, that should do the job!


:lol2: glad you think so!!!!
Just hope it isnt too noisy! I have to set the rain going for 7-8 hours everynight for 2 weeks, and make it rain the odd hour here and there throughout the day to keep humidity up.
I went to the local pet store that keeps fish, and they used the same pumps, and actually tested it for me there......It seemed totally fine.

Thankyou for getting back to me with advice on pumps, much appreciated.

Tom


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> I have lots of articles and write ups on the breeding of this frog.
> http://www.phyllomedusa.esalq.usp.br/articles/volume9/number1/916367.pdf


that's the article, I was thinking about

Good luck with your breeding project!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

earthtiger said:


> that's the article, I was thinking about
> 
> Good luck with your breeding project!


Very good article

Thanks


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

What are the dimensions of that greenhouse. I am looking into something a bit smaller to house a colony of reed frogs.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Any updates on your breeding project?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Patto96 said:


> What are the dimensions of that greenhouse. I am looking into something a bit smaller to house a colony of reed frogs.


Hi, sorry i took so long to get back, been having problems with laptop.

Dimensions 6 1/2 ft high-4feet wide, 2 1/2 deep.

Thanks


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

earthtiger said:


> Any updates on your breeding project?


Hi i still need to set the rain off, all females have a male on their back, and they are very noisy indeed.
One female is definetly full of spawn, as she is ridiculously fat.

Thanks


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

pump upto the job ????? should be.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

terryTHEfrog said:


> pump upto the job ????? should be.


Yeah it is, just waiting for the right time to set the rain going now.


Thanks


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope to breed my whites in future I've not really looked to much into as yet but would it be similar requirements ?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> One female is definetly full of spawn, as she is ridiculously fat.


any photo of this couple?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

earthtiger said:


> any photo of this couple?


I will take a pic when i can find them. They are always hiding somewhere in the leaves.

Thanks


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

How they going Tom, any news?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> How they going Tom, any news?


Not yet mate, been abit busy with other things lately.
Life isnt been all that great to be honest. I will keep intouch mate when i set the rain off.

Thanks


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ok bud, take care and give me a call some time soon.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Ok bud, take care and give me a call some time soon.


I will infact call you soon mate.
Can you PM me your mobile again please, i dont think i saved it into my phonebook.

Thanks


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr bobo.. got a phyllo keepers Facebook group.link in my signature. If you get success, im sure that lot would very much like to see how you go. Cheers


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

calibre said:


> Mr bobo.. got a phyllo keepers Facebook group.link in my signature. If you get success, im sure that lot would very much like to see how you go. Cheers


I dont have a facebook, but ill make sure everybody knows.
Shouldnt be long long now until they breed.

Thanks


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

earthtiger said:


> Any updates?


Hello.

Im having to move them to a different location, which is annoying because i just got them settled.
I still havent set the rain off, but i can tell you that they look great, and keep amplexing.

The females really have put on alot of weight, im still confident with this project, but i have to move them to a different location now, as im not living in the same place.

Im finding it tough to get the mother to accept them in her house:lol2: But ill get that sorted sooner or later.

If you want i can upload more pics of the frogs, as i have many pictures of them now???

Thanks

Tom


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Tom,

sure, we want to see more photos - what a question! =;-)

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah...i'll second that. Show us the goodies


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*More P.Bicolor pics!!!!*

Enjoy.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Can anybody give me any ideas on other plants, that are non poisness to the Bicolors?
Cheese plants are great and Devils Ivy, but was wondering if there is any other large leaves that this species can use for spawning????

Thanks


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

To be honest Tom I don't think you really need anymore cover in there. If you just want something for more variety then have you thought about any of the banana plants and trees. Some of these would do very well in your hot and humid greenhouse. Most if not all are very sturdy robust and have large leaves so I would presume that bicolors would make full use of these.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> To be honest Tom I don't think you really need anymore cover in there. If you just want something for more variety then have you thought about any of the banana plants and trees. Some of these would do very well in your hot and humid greenhouse. Most if not all are very sturdy robust and have large leaves so I would presume that bicolors would make full use of these.


That could be worth a try actually. Just want abit of variety thats all.
You would be suprised how much damage has be caused to the plants in there currently. The frogs when they amplex just destroy branches like you wouldnt believe. I guess fat frogs equals broken branches!!!:lol2:

Thanks man


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I got a lovely red bannana plant from B&Q


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Red banana


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Red banana
> image


How ironic, been to B&Q only this morning and they have some stonkers on offer for £10.00. Most if not all were around 4ft tall. T, are these for your darts or trees?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

bobo10 said:


> You would be suprised how much damage has be caused to the plants in there currently. The frogs when they amplex just destroy branches like you wouldnt believe. I guess fat frogs equals broken branches!!!:lol2:


LOL, those females are huge!!! I still want... only problem is the space I need!!!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got those red banana at work, proper cheap


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> got those red banana at work, proper cheap


where the hell do you work - 'Eden'?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Trago Mills, we sell anything and everything, recently they've been getting better plants in, one's that dont actually die after two days lol myshed knows the score


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> How ironic, been to B&Q only this morning and they have some stonkers on offer for £10.00. Most if not all were around 4ft tall. T, are these for your darts or trees?


No these are staying around the pond, the pond has been upgraded so I gotta build it up as its free standing.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Red banana
> image


Thanks for the picture mate, looks like a good size plant. Think i just might to go get some: victory:

Thankyou


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> LOL, those females are huge!!! I still want... only problem is the space I need!!!


Mate one of them is absolutely massive!!! I havent managed to get a picture of the biggest one yet, but when i find her, ill take a pic and put it up. Shes got to be just over 5-1/2 inch, really beautiful specimen, eats like a bull.

I love these frogs, cant get enough of them. Do you think you will get them some day??? You wont be dissapointed.:lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I bet she is, that the one from Richie?

One fine day mate as you know I lurvvvve me phyllos


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I bet she is, that the one from Richie?
> 
> One fine day mate as you know I lurvvvve me phyllos


No its one from Rana actually. The one from Richie is a big girl, but the one from Rana is huggeeee. And she only looks young! So maybe more growing will make this female into a monster im not sure :lol2:

All i know is that she eats far more than the others.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

wow ruud certainly came up trumps then. I'm going to knock him up next month as I need some stockage from him. You got any plans on getting anymore... maybe anther green house to increase the numbers and your chances of a strong brood. 

In all fairness tom, you've probably got the largest collection of bicolors in the uk. Andrew is going to be pissed lol!! I know you two get on like a house on fire. If you do pull this off then I'm coming up to your like a rocket. Little bicolor babies have to be seen to be believed. Their almost blue


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> wow ruud certainly came up trumps then. I'm going to knock him up next month as I need some stockage from him. You got any plans on getting anymore... maybe anther green house to increase the numbers and your chances of a strong brood.
> 
> In all fairness tom, you've probably got the largest collection of bicolors in the uk. Andrew is going to be pissed lol!! I know you two get on like a house on fire. If you do pull this off then I'm coming up to your like a rocket. Little bicolor babies have to be seen to be believed. Their almost blue


I dont think ill need a larger group to be honest, i reckon ill get this just right! I dont know of anybody else who even has females, let alone 3 of them. I cant wait until they breed, will be great to be the first to raise captive bred Bicolor. You are first on the list for selection :lol2:

Cheers Mate


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

So old thread i know, but did you end up breeding them? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

calibre said:


> So old thread i know, but did you end up breeding them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hi.

No i never managed to even set the rain system off, which was a shame.
The frogs have been donated to Manchester Museum. hopefully they will be bred succesfully there.

Thanks


----------

